# Living at Home and Unemployed



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Never had a GF before but I think I'm finally ready to try and fix that. I was going to start by making an OKCupid profile but I'm pretty hesitant because I moved back in with with my parents after graduating and haven't found a job yet. I feel like that would be a huge turnoff although I suppose I could just not mention it in my profile.

So yeah...what are other peoples' thoughts on this?


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Go for it, what do you have to lose?

OKCupid has a pretty big user base, I'm sure there will be women who won't mind the fact that you're unemployed and living at home. Plus you're only 22, so it's not that bad at all.


----------



## Mox (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in similar situation, but a little older and think there is no point now and I don't deserve a girlfriend. Go for it, you're 22 not 32 it'll be easier to get someone now than later. Don't let self-doubt and negativity ruin your chances.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

You could try. Though most women aren't keen on men living at home without a job. Doesn't work the other way around though. Not fair, whatta gonna do.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

For men, it's considered "unattractive" by women. Even though the economy is collapsing.

For women, it's not a big deal to men

Terrible isn't it? Double standards at work.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

LostProphet said:


> Go for it, what do you have to lose?


I was just thinking that maybe if I got on now I would turn a lot of people off who maybe wouldn't be turned off 6 months from when I have a job (god willing/cross my fingers/knock on wood). Probably overthinking things a bit.

Also I'd like to thank the woman haters for their opinions.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"My name is George. I'm unemployed, and I live with my parents."


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I was just thinking that maybe if I got on now I would turn a lot of people off who maybe wouldn't be turned off 6 months from when I have a job (god willing/cross my fingers/knock on wood). Probably overthinking things a bit.


I understand that thought completely. There really is a lot of women on there, so you don't have to worry about putting off the entire pool with the fact that you are unemployed  Plus, in 6 months, many of the women who are available now may not be available then, or may be put off by online dating by then, know what I mean?

And of course in the future when you are employed you can simply update your profile to reflect that.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^LOL. Anonywin! Should probably wait until I'm bald though.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going to apply Stranger's logic and assume that not only will women not date men who are living at home and unemployed but they won't even bother posting in their threads.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Online dating is a slow process -- put up your profile and continue looking for work.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Im 30 and live at home and havent had a job in 7yrs .....Im a catch ladies   

I lived away from home for a couple years but now Im back.

youre young I wouldnt worry!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Kustamogen said:


> Im 30 and live at home and havent had a job in 7yrs .....Im a catch ladies
> 
> I lived away from home for a couple years but now Im back.


Same here, more or less--31, haven't worked in nearly five years, have spent some of that time living elsewhere (about a year and a half total, between a couple different places) but the majority of it here at home . . .

Maybe we need to have a bachelor auction! :lol


----------



## strugglingforhope (Jun 13, 2009)

Look at it this way, it serves as a way to filter out women you don't want to meet anyway. And you've graduated, so you're not in a bad spot really, you don't have to mention you live at home. Anyways I used to feel the same way, but it turns out girls tend to be more understanding than you think, and it's not a big deal to a lot of them. Don't make a big deal out of it and they probably won't think much of it; besides it's a tough economy out there. And yea it is a slow process.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> Also I'd like to thank the woman haters for their opinions.


So believing that living-with-parents and unemployment is a huge turn off for women is woman-hating.

What about wondering that living-with-parents and unemployment is a huge turn off for women? Like you are doing with this thread. Semi woman-hating? Woman-hating lite?


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

heroin said:


> So believing that living-with-parents and unemployment is a huge turn off for women is woman-hating.
> 
> What about wondering that is a huge turn off for women? Like you are doing with this thread. Semi woman-hating? Woman-hating lite?


What about wondering that living-with-parents and unemployment is a huge turnoff for people in general including women and men?

And the comment was mostly referencing Stranger's well known viewpoints on women. And it wasn't serious...:hide


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I would be willing to give the guy the benefit of the doubt as long as he had some goals to get a job and move out eventually.

You seem like a good catch. I think you are still a little too young to be expected to be fully established and stable.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> What about wondering that living-with-parents and unemployment is a huge turnoff for people in general including women and men?
> 
> And the comment was mostly referencing Stranger's well known viewpoints on women. And it wasn't serious...:hide


Doesn't hold up too well. The percent of men who find it a turn off in women is much lower then the percentage of women who find it a turn off. That's why a guy won't have a problem with a woman who's 25 and still lives at home without a job but a guy in the same situation gets rejected and shunned at by women. Even if it's not his fault. I understand WHY it's like this, but it's just ridiculous.

This is cruel behavior, and all women are guilty of it in someway.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

An unemployed guy living with parents _is_ a turn-off for many women, but this is true only if the guy is past his mid-20s and is literally doing nothing and going nowhere. If you're at least trying to find a job that's fine, but if you just sit there at home playing video games and smoking pot then you have a problem.



> For men, it's considered "unattractive" by women. Even though the economy is collapsing.
> 
> For women, it's not a big deal to men
> 
> Terrible isn't it? Double standards at work.


No, it's called having common sense. Unless you're a masochist or maybe just delusional, there's just no good reason why you should date a lazy bum who's still taking allowances from mommy and who at the same time insists he's not a complete loser. More likely than not, he really is.

It's true men have less problem with women as far as unemployment is concerned, but in no way does this indicate (as is implied) that men are more open-minded. In many cases heterosexual men just want something pretty to look at, and you will see them being particularly discriminating when it comes to a woman's physical attractiveness. Although in theory beauty is in the eye of the beholder and everyone has their own preferences, I've found that our society's standards of beauty for women are so warped that many women who have perfectly symmetrical facial features (which according to my psychology textbook are the reason someone can be perceived as "attractive") are often dismissed as "ugly" simply because they're not _conventionally_ attractive.

Meanwhile, such standards of attractiveness are nonexistent for men - in the dating world as well as in the real world, the latter of which I'm more concerned about. So if you want to talk about double standards and how the world is unfair, let's talk about _that_.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> Meanwhile, such standards of attractiveness are nonexistent for men


Uh... what world do you live in? Male models look remarkably similar, no matter from what ethnicity. Tall, Angular faces, broad jaws, toned but not bulky physique.

I notice it because I have a lot of issues with my appearance. I have poor muscle tone. I can press in excess of a hundred pounds and I regularly work out, but I don't have that chiselled chest. Me being 5'8" causes me quite some distress when among people who are taller on average (fex. on a recent trip to Europe, where everyone looks like they're ****ing 6 feet tall). So basically, you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

How do you know every guy at home without a job is a loser? Have you personally analyzed each and every guy in this situation? I doubt that. The whole "that guy lives with his parents and doesn't work so he's a loser" stereotype is a bunch of bologna. Hardly the case. We are living in a bad economy that is only getting worse and the future is bleak for everyone no matter where you live, what issues you have, or how much education or how big your ego is. It seems like people who have jobs now think the economy won't hurt them which is totally delusional. You have the same old classic PC mindset, that feminists love. "Women are just looking out, men are pigs". Women are just looking for good investments, while men are just "evil pigs" who only want sex. Absolutely false my friend. Yes, by default men go by looks. This is natural human nature. But in my opinion, judging someone based on their financial situation is ridiculous. I know people need money to survive. But if you think long and hard about how women put SO much emphasis on it you will hopefully realize what I'm talking about. Isn't it funny when an attractive girl (especially young) will say she can't find a nice guy yet you see so many guys out there who are great people, have great personalities, etc. that are alone and stumped about it. maybe they have a severe case of social anxiety, AVPD, depression, maybe they don't, but they are still great people. Maybe they aren't rich, but they do what they have to and can do. I don't care what you think, there is no way you can pin one guys situation and say that is how every guy in a 'similar' situation is. Maybe if women broke out of their hypergamy western-societal entitlement complex and stopped looking at men as walking walletts and instead as human beings, men who seem to only care about sex will change their ways. But we all know correcting a stereotype that's plastered in society is a pipe dream. Me, I don't judge people on money. To me that's a really ridiculous thing to do. Everybody is human in my eyes. Yes, even women! But I fail to see how me pointing a VALID concern out, classifies me as "hating women". That's not hating women, that simply bringing up criticism. Which is always needed for any situation. And women want equality amongst the genders, but yet, they wanna judge men on money while they don't wanna be judged by it (and their looks) themselves. That's not equality. That's having your cake and eating it too. Ridiculous. Part of the blame for this is men who are desperate, and give in to a woman's high standards, but again, we settle, one way or another.

BTW - even if you DO find a girl who doesn't care, she WILL eventually. If you don't believe me, ask any other guy in your spot and grasp the reality of it.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I would date an unemployed guy living at home. We'd be in the same boat.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't expect to get a date anytime soon, because I'm unemployed and moving back home. Any woman that I would date at college would probably be turned off by that.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

ShyViolet said:


> I would date an unemployed guy living at home. We'd be in the same boat.


Date me lol I'm broke.

Terrible being skint innit? Last GF dumped me cause she said 
" I dont think you care if you work or not"

I was paying for the Pizza Hut every few days(£20 a time) and going to the cinema(£30 for two). Cost me a **** load of cash and I'm unemployed. The cheek of some folk and she was working!


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

lol



> I get it now! Men fare worse in the face of a layoff because once unemployed, they have to come up with elaborate schemes to get any attention from the ladies. From posting a lost dog flier to outright subterfuge, broke, out of work men have to work extra hard to get some.
> 
> When it comes to recession dating, *unemployed women have it easy*. *Men don't seem to care whether or not we're gainfully employed. Sure, they're drawn to confident, intelligent, ambitious women. But if you're attractive, kind and fun to be around - or, let's be honest, just attractive - they're unlikely to fault you for an intermittent lack of cash.* Just look at Matt Damon. Hell, I myself snagged a prime catch _since _losing my job. He might be annoyed by my six phone calls between 9am and 5:30pm, but he doesn't really care that I'm not working.
> This observation, however politically incorrect or damaging to our notions of gender role evolution, appears to be accurate.
> ...


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

A question for any women replying to this thread:
Would you enter a romantic relationship with a guy who is destined to be unemployed for the rest of his life?

A question for any men replying to this thread:
Would you enter a romantic relationship with a girl who is destined to be unemployed for the rest of her life?


This should be good. Or most likely, the thread will be locked in a fit of frothing-at-the-mouth political correctness.

Okay, go!


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I would be with a girl and live in a cardboard box if she was someone that made me happy. I wouldnt care if she never worked again


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Kustamogen said:


> I would be with a girl and live in a cardboard box if she was someone that made me happy. I wouldnt care if she never worked again


OH well said!

Everyone needs money but its not the means on which I would leave a relationship with a woman. Like the guy above said I'd be happy living in a cardboard box if I was with somebody I cared about. Money issues can be worked on.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

heroin said:


> A question for any women replying to this thread:
> Would you enter a romantic relationship with a guy who is destined to be unemployed for the rest of his life?
> 
> A question for any men replying to this thread:
> ...


I would easily pass on a girl that doesn't want to or doesn't think she has to work.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

heroin said:


> A question for any men replying to this thread:
> Would you enter a romantic relationship with a girl who is destined to be unemployed for the rest of her life?


Short answer.

*No.*

Glad that's taken care of.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the personal attacks!


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

stranger25 said:


> How do you know every guy at home without a job is a loser? Have you personally analyzed each and every guy in this situation? I doubt that. The whole "that guy lives with his parents and doesn't work so he's a loser" stereotype is a bunch of bologna. Hardly the case. We are living in a bad economy that is only getting worse and the future is bleak for everyone no matter where you live, what issues you have, or how much education or how big your ego is. It seems like people who have jobs now think the economy won't hurt them which is totally delusional. You have the same old classic PC mindset, that feminists love. "Women are just looking out, men are pigs". Women are just looking for good investments, while men are just "evil pigs" who only want sex. Absolutely false my friend. Yes, by default men go by looks. This is natural human nature. But in my opinion, judging someone based on their financial situation is ridiculous. I know people need money to survive. But if you think long and hard about how women put SO much emphasis on it you will hopefully realize what I'm talking about. Isn't it funny when an attractive girl (especially young) will say she can't find a nice guy yet you see so many guys out there who are great people, have great personalities, etc. that are alone and stumped about it. maybe they have a severe case of social anxiety, AVPD, depression, maybe they don't, but they are still great people. Maybe they aren't rich, but they do what they have to and can do. I don't care what you think, there is no way you can pin one guys situation and say that is how every guy in a 'similar' situation is. Maybe if women broke out of their hypergamy western-societal entitlement complex and stopped looking at men as walking walletts and instead as human beings, men who seem to only care about sex will change their ways. But we all know correcting a stereotype that's plastered in society is a pipe dream. Me, I don't judge people on money. To me that's a really ridiculous thing to do. Everybody is human in my eyes. Yes, even women! But I fail to see how me pointing a VALID concern out, classifies me as "hating women". That's not hating women, that simply bringing up criticism. Which is always needed for any situation. And women want equality amongst the genders, but yet, they wanna judge men on money while they don't wanna be judged by it (and their looks) themselves. That's not equality. That's having your cake and eating it too. Ridiculous. Part of the blame for this is men who are desperate, and give in to a woman's high standards, but again, we settle, one way or another.
> 
> BTW - even if you DO find a girl who doesn't care, she WILL eventually. If you don't believe me, ask any other guy in your spot and grasp the reality of it.


I actually started responding to this post, but then I decided I'm not that bored.

Wall of text, I'll pray for your soul.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

heroin said:


> A question for any men replying to this thread:
> Would you enter a romantic relationship with a girl who is destined to be unemployed for the rest of her life?


If there's a reason why she can't or won't work, and she can get disability benefits or something, then yes. It doesn't matter if she's unemployed and has no income in the short-term, but for the long-term, I'd prefer if she had SOME kind of income (the source doesn't matter).



rednosereindeer said:


> No, it's called having common sense. Unless you're a masochist or maybe just delusional, there's just no good reason why you should date a lazy bum who's still taking allowances from mommy and who at the same time insists he's not a complete loser. More likely than not, he really is.


That's pretty harsh. I would suspect in most cases of those "lazy bums" / "losers", there are underlying issues of depression, SA, avoidance, and other mental or emotional problems. They could be on disability income, who knows. But people in that situation shouldn't be shunned just because life dealt them a bad hand.

You, yourself, don't need to date them, but they (like less-than-conventionally attractive women, as you point out) don't deserve to be condemned to eternal singledom.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, I was directing that mostly at people who _are _unluckier than others in some respect... but who instead of recognizing the root of their problems decide to blame other people (in this case, women) for the suckiness of their lives.

Like I've read once on the difference between men and women:



> When a woman is rejected by a man, she asks, "What is wrong with _me_?"
> When a man is rejected by a woman, he asks, "What is wrong with _her_?"


I like to think of myself as fairly understanding, but I have low tolerance for bull****.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

And the negative thought cycles return . . ..

I really need to stop coming here. Too many triggers.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Cerberus said:


> And the negative thought cycles return . . ..
> 
> I really need to stop coming here. Too many triggers.


I was wondering how come you haven't been posting in society and culture anymore lol.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I have to tell you owning your own home or renting isn't all it's cracked up to be. In fact, she might think you're smart. For one, mortgages and rent can be a big sink hole. You only really start paying down the mortgage principle when you have about 25% of the principle payed off. So you can tell your potential girlfriend you're staying at your parents to save up money to buy a house . Of course that's when you get a better paying job then before .


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

rednosereindeer said:


> An unemployed guy living with parents _is_ a turn-off for many women, but this is true only if the guy is past his mid-20s and is literally doing nothing and going nowhere. If you're at least trying to find a job that's fine, but if you just sit there at home playing video games and smoking pot then you have a problem.
> 
> No, it's called having common sense. Unless you're a masochist or maybe just delusional, there's just no good reason why you should date a lazy bum who's still taking allowances from mommy and who at the same time insists he's not a complete loser. More likely than not, he really is.
> 
> ...


Just when I start wondering if Y chromosomes are responsible for unhelpful and self pitying generalizations, someone comes along and clears up my concern :yes


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not blaming women for my struggles in life. Well, maybe partly for my lack of a love life. But what I am doing is pointing out true facts, in that being unemployed as a guy will severely limit your dating/relationship options. While at the same time, it won't for women. Which to me is not equal, or fair, or right. Women aren't being held up to insane standards, while THEY themselves can use them to hold back guys. Understand?


----------



## meanmachine13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Personally, I could care less if someone was living at home or unemployed (as long as they were trying to get a job). My boyfriend was laid off for a year, the economy just sucks and he had no luck finding a job for the longest time. We live in my parents basement. Sure its unconventional, but it works for us.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm a schizo, totally oblivious to a fact that I'm being a complete jerk...
I will never get a girlfriend with those characteristics...


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I would try and find a job first women are very picky when it comes to men.


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm in a similar situation minus the college degree- I gave up on higher education after 3 semesters of community college. I used to have an okCupid account but I closed it after realizing that I was the only one on there who didn't have a busy, full life. Besides, I now believe there's no point in me looking for a girlfriend until I fix my f-ed up life. It would probably be a good idea to at least wait until I find another job. Unfortunately, the level of work I'm qualified for doesn't pay enough to support one's self so I'll probably still be living with my parents for quite some time. By the time I get out of here I'll likely be in my mid-30s.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd get a job first. Any job. Girls cost money, as for taking them on dates. Living at home is acceptable, broke isn't.. especially since you prob want a working girl right?


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Some of you men think it's because you live with your parents or because your unemployed is why you cant get a woman????? I would say MOST women focus more on PERSONALITY and if they click with that perosn rather than if they are living at home or unemployed...


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

meanmachine13 said:


> Personally, I could care less if someone was living at home or unemployed (as long as they were trying to get a job).


Same here. I know how difficult it is to get a job, I've been looking for 3 years now.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> I'd get a job first. Any job. Girls cost money, as for taking them on dates. Living at home is acceptable, broke isn't.. especially since you prob want a working girl right?


You think you gotta keep me iced
You know
You think I'm gonna spend your cash
I won't
Even if you were broke
My love dooon't cooost a thiiiing
Think I wanna drive your Benz
I don't
If I wanna floss I've got my own
Even if you were broke
My love dooon't cooost a thiiing


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

money isn't really an issue for me tbh. if i ever go on a date i'll gladly pay, i don't understand why the male is expected to. the economy blows right now so it's understandable for people to be unemployed. especially new grads. now if the guy was at home because he was lazy or not independent (ie. mama's boy), that would be a problem. unfortunately i'll bet_ some_ women would find issue with a guy being unemployed/at home due to the stereotype of the man having to be the caregiver and paying for ****. i feel like it is good to be honest and put it in your profile. that way, maybe you'll avoid being rejected when she finds out.

good luck tho


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Eliza said:


> i feel like it is good to be honest and put it in your profile. that way, maybe you'll avoid being rejected when she finds out.
> 
> good luck tho


nope, every girl who sees that profile will call all her friends and tell: you see that loser's profile?... avoid like a plague !


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Some Russian Guy said:


> nope, every girl who sees that profile will call all her friends and tell: you see that loser's profile?... avoid like a plague !


If your that embarresed by your situation of not having a job..then get one! I dont care if a man cant pay for me but if he cant pay for himself then that is just wrong..


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

The last three girls I've dated two became gfs all lived at home and had no jobs. I was in the same boat though, i am on disability so i could pay for dates, but that just goes to show that their are people of both sexes who will date people who live at home and have no jobs and their are some that are in the same boat. So theres hope and i met two of them on dating sites. It probably does limit options because some people want someone to be career oriented etc. i personally could give a **** less as long as we click thats all that matters to me and apparently also to the women who decided to give me a chance.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm not sure how black and white it is. My girlfriend deals with me. I work maybe 10-15 hours a week, but I also don't hang around the apartment all day. I tend to keep busy. Sure, I think she'd like to see me get a regular job, but then she doesn't even work for pretty much half the year. We did almost break up at one point, but I promised to try and be more positive and do something with myself, although I really don't know what that means. I consider the real problem to be the mindset that people have about work, which is why I say f--- 'em all. It's not women, it's our society.

Also, for some more perspective, I'll offer this. I know this girl that will sometimes talk trash about guys. She'll whine about how she has a degree and all of the guys don't, or how they are all losers for one reason or another. Of course, she makes the choice to be in this "scene" or whatever you want to call it. If she has such high standards than she can move on elsewhere. It's obvious that men are not dating her for a reason. She is kind of immature, she is always talking about people, and she seems kind of bratty and childish even though she isn't that bad once you get to know her. I know that isn't all there is to her, though. I can see how lonely she is and I think she may realize that she's not seen as attractive as other girls. She just wants to fit in and be accepted. This is why I like her. I forgive her for her irrational attitudes. If I didn't have a girlfriend I think I might even ask her out, even though I'd most likely be living at home with my mom and would _not _plan on "doing something with myself", which, again, makes no sense to me, as most people just end up working some "okay" job and being somewhat satisfied with their lives. Dream jobs are most likely not going to happen. You are not going to rescue baby deer and then plant trees and get paid $25/hour and live in a nice house. I consider avoiding the wage-slave trap a significant factor in maintaining my sanity. I've heard "do what you love for free and eventually you'll wind up getting paid for it", but I find that too assuming, and for what wage, anyway? The system we have doesn't allow for the masses to work their dream jobs, to do meaningful work on a daily basis, and to be happy in general.

In the end, people say they want certain things but they will live with much different things. They might get upset about you now and then, but as long as you aren't being a total bum, hanging out in your underwear all day watching Star Wars and not contributing much of anything (like cooking, taking the garbage out, cleaning, doing nice things for her, etc.), then I think you have potential. I'd still seek out more open-minded partners. There are good people out there who aren't corrupted by these beliefs. There is more to life than money. The more you can learn to escape the job/rent/bill trap, the better off you are, even if these means camping in the woods. Find someone that wants to camp in the woods or join a commune with you. Personally, I am really not interested in women that want to climb the ladder and live an average life. If I was single again I might even refrain from dating.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Girls might not discriminate once they get to know a nice guy. Trouble is, living at home w/o a job stops many women from even making that first step.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

mimcofied said:


> If your that embarresed by your situation of not having a job..then get one! I dont care if a man cant pay for me but if he cant pay for himself then that is just wrong..


naaah, I'll just wait till a meteror made out of solid gold lands on my back yard


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

kathy903 said:


> I'd get a job first. Any job. Girls cost money, as for taking them on dates. Living at home is acceptable, broke isn't.. *especially since you prob want a working girl right?*


LOL I can't see your average guy rejecting a woman because she is out of a job. That would be a total reversal of gender roles.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

kathy903 said:


> I'd get a job first. Any job. Girls cost money, as for taking them on dates. Living at home is acceptable, broke isn't.. especially since you prob want a working girl right?


girls dont cost money.....I was with my gf for 11yrs and other than anniversaries and bdays (how it would be with anyone youre close to) I spent little money on her

girls that expect to be wined and dined constantly can take a hike!


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

> hanging out in your underwear all day watching Star Wars and not contributing much of anything


YOU *******! :lol just joking. I personally wouldn't mind starting up a little crew of friends who install solar and wind power at homes. I want to go to school back to California to study installation of solar panels. I've did electrical work in the past so it shouldn't be that difficult. And I want to own goats one day. Perhaps even milk goats. I read that one nubian goat can produce SIX GALLONS of milk a day. I haven't verified that because it sounds like a lot but I bet it's true. Goats and chickens and vegetables is where it's at. The consumer will buy everything from foreign lands except for one important thing. And that thing is food.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

It might matter on dating sites and other artificial dating scenarios. It doesn't matter in the real world. If you just go out and meet people, eventually you'll meet a girl you like who likes you back, and she wont care if you're unemployed and live with your parents. Of course, it can be hard to meet people if you're unemployed and thus broke!


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> Well, it would be outside of your belief system and your map of the world. But not outside of "gender roles". Mainly because we're in the 21st century now and not Victorian England. Or are you trying to suggest that all guys, every where, or even a majority conform to your fundamental misunderstanding of evolution, evolutionary psychology, the real world, attraction in general and pretty much everything to do with dating?


I believe most men just want a woman to hang out with, talk to, and confide in. I rarely hear a guy say "Im sorry, i only date women with money".

The reason a man's job and financial status is so important to women is because they are hard wired to seek security. Men serve the purpose of providing that security.

Your average man won't even demand that much from a woman unless he is a picky alpha male who will reject a woman for some outrageous superficial reason(s).


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Yup, having a job is huge advantage over not having one. I think the only guys that are unemployed and still hook up with girls are generally either crack/pot heads (some chicks like drugs) or are physically attractive.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

joinmartin said:


> Well, I'm a student and just starting out in practice as a therapist. And I "hook up" with women. So, according to your map of the world, I'm attractive? Interesting.


Well at least girls know you are a student that is headed in the right direction. And you may earn a good amount of money from being a therapist in the future.



joinmartin said:


> If you think a job and money are the main things that attract women, you are confusing women with "gold diggers". A guy with a job and loads of cash can still be unattractive.


I guess most male celebrities and football players should file for divorces then. Since most of these guys date supermodels and without the money and fame I bet 99% of these same supermodels wouldn't even care for them. The only guys that have money and are considered unattractive are below average looking; examples such as Danny Devito come to mind. External factors such as looks and money count, sad but true.

The go out and see approach maximizes results, but your chances are x100 better if you have your **** together and are not a loser.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

You might try plenty of fish instead. From what I read, the women on their have lower standards. You should be proud of yourself though that you have a degree. I'm 24, still live with my parents and am a long way from any degree. I have a part time job but it doesn't pay much.


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

In truth it shouldn't really matter if you live at home or unemployed, but most women these days think that's a turn off(without even knowing you) 
Only way a girl would talk to you is if you were super hot.

The online dating world is crazy, you have all sorts of women joining nowadays.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

This is why it matters : We women don't want to have to pay for sh*t especially beginning of relationship. Penis is free vagina costs money like chris rock says.. "nothing dries up a vagina quicker than a woman reaching for her wallet.. its almost like the wallet is sending a signal to the vagina that this man is not worthy of getting ______ you know lol" If someone isnt on my level financially im not down. I live at home so Id date someone living at home. Im unemployed atm so I wouldnt bother dating bc I want sombody who is employed! You get what you are plus the intro info lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

lol w.e dont hate you know its true.


----------

